# Ft.Pickens 1/24/12



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I started off the day skeptical about heading out and fishing due to the weather and wind conditions. Eventually, I talked myself into going out and got to Ft. Pickens around noon. I set up at Langdon Beach and it didn’t take long for the fish to start biting. I was using fresh cut and peeled shrimp on one rod and whole live shrimp on the other. I had luck with both rigs. I caught 5 pompano on the cut shrimp and 1 large sheepshead on the other rig. I was only out for about 2 ½ hours and had a blast!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Great catches! Congrats


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

great catch, good job


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that first picture


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

*Pic*

Yeah, it was kind of a gloomy day but the pic turned out better than I expected. Thanks!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta love it when a hunch works out! Nice catch!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

damn 5 pomps, Way to go!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Niceee


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

It turned out to be a great hunch for sure. It was some of the best fishing I have had in the surf for awhile. I have been skunked the past few times prior to this.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Sheeps on the beach, just like the east coast of Florida (we have rocks!)....those sheepshead are great eating...going (Lord willing) to the "rocks" tomorrow to try and get some sheeps and black margates (tastle like snapper) for the fryer and perhaps (Lord willing) a pompano or 2 for the grill...

HANA'PA (Hawaiian for "FISH ON")

P-cola born


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice catch. First or second gut? Never saw a sheepshead caught in the surf. Congrats


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

It was definitely the first one I have caught while surf fishing. It was in the first gut and I was west of the pavilion on Langdon.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice


----------

